

The Larch Environment - gryphon65
http://sites.google.com/site/larchenv/new-start-page

======
th0ma5
Sort of reminds me of the iPython notebook plus some of the ideas from that
recent pensive talk + light table ideas. Jython + Graphviz is right up my
personal alley. I will have to check it out, but curious about the license.

~~~
ericolsn
GPLv2 according to [https://bitbucket.org/Britefury/the-larch-
environment/src/a3...](https://bitbucket.org/Britefury/the-larch-
environment/src/a3832210f4d7/LICENSE)

------
kunj2aan
Reminds me of DrRacket: <http://docs.racket-lang.org/quick/>

I think it allows you to drop in resources and manipulate them as well.

